# Limited Edition Twinkies



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm a sucker for limited edition pastries, chips, or sodas. And these Twinkies are no exception. Looks like Walmart is releasing them now. Look at the box and the colors, the presentation, it begs you to try them :grin2: It says, "I look really special and good, but I'm not. But you don't care do you? You're gonna go to Walmart right now and try to score some." Yes, yes I am.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Last box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Last box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun crappin blue for the next couple days..

My Walmart doesn't have em.. yes, I made a special trip to buy em .. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Have fun crappin blue for the next couple days..
> 
> My Walmart doesn't have em.. yes, I made a special trip to buy em .. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


that's if he gets to crap....maybe two weeks from now:grin2:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> that's if he gets to crap....maybe two weeks from now:grin2:


They had chocolate covered twinkies for a bit.. thank go they went away









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm a sucker for limited edition pastries, chips, or sodas. And these Twinkies are no exception. Looks like Walmart is releasing them now. Look at the box and the colors, the presentation, it begs you to try them :grin2: It says, "I look really special and good, but I'm not. But you don't care do you? You're gonna go to Walmart right now and try to score some." Yes, yes I am.


People are selling them on E-bay for 11 bucks a box.

Do you eat them or collect them?


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Have fun crappin blue for the next couple days.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


GD it Dino, thanks for the laugh!

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> People are selling them on E-bay for 11 bucks a box.
> 
> Do you eat them or collect them?


You're not kidding lol. I just looked it up, they're going for 15 a box. Crazy. I actually opened up the box and ate one so....dang it, I coulda made a few bucks :vs_laugh:

I will say, the first two bites were all twinkie, but the last bite had some berry on the finish......


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> They had chocolate covered twinkies for a bit.. thank go they went away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those ones are good. The peanut butter ones I haven't tried, I bet those are good. But "twinkie" good, not actual real "pastry" good. Then there's also a chocodile, which is an all chocolate twinkie, covered in chocolate.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't mean to triple post, but there's a box of discontinued, cotton candy twinkies on the bay for 500 bucks......and there's a box of fudge covered ones going for 50 bucks....who knew?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

^^^ that's a great show. I laughed out loud at that one.....


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Dang! Here they have the fudge covered twinkies all the time but they are in the 2 packs and not boxes. I remember when they were going out of business and saw a news article where a guy actually bought a delivery truck that had thousands of twinkies inside. Then they announced six months later that they were coming back :vs_laugh:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Wouldn't be surprised if Twinkie was the next EZ release.

Twinkie Fun Facts

https://www.astro.umd.edu/~avondale/extra/Humor/MiscellaneousHumor/TwinkieTests.html

https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/Lifestyle/twinkie-maine-40-years/story?id=40076223


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Twinkie was the next EZ release.
> 
> Twinkie Fun Facts
> 
> ...


I can't believe it isn't a past release.. they've gotta be runnin outta names soon.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Wait! What's a "Moonberry"? Must be pretty rare. Is that why NASA's going back?


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> You're not kidding lol. I just looked it up, they're going for 15 a box. Crazy. I actually opened up the box and ate one so....dang it, I coulda made a few bucks :vs_laugh:
> 
> I will say, the first two bites were all twinkie, but the last bite had some berry on the finish......


Did they have as much creme as shown on the box?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

jmt8706 said:


> Did they have as much creme as shown on the box?


Nope lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Every time i see or hear of a twinkie.
I am instantly transported back in time.
To my apprenticeship days in the city as a union carpenter.
Here we are working in Macy's Herald Square.
Demo a wall out it falls a pristine looking twinkie.
The news papers and other dated material was from the mid 30's.
So it was at least that old.
The height of the depression people starving and someone tossed it.
On a dare along with a couple of others i took a bite.
It tasted like sawdust, but hey i won 30 bucks.
And that was still money back in the early eighties.:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Every time i see or hear of a twinkie.
> I am instantly transported back in time.
> To my apprenticeship days in the city as a union carpenter.
> Here we are working in Macy's Herald Square.
> ...


I was a kid in the 80's, and 30 bucks would have been a large pizza, three movie rentals and a decent sized Lego set lol


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I was a kid in the 80's, and 30 bucks would have been a large pizza, three movie rentals and a decent sized Lego set lol


Me too.. but it woulda been a carton of smokes,a large pizza, and a 30 pack of Stroh's...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Found these at the store today. The smell is coming thru the package. :vs_OMG:
@UBC03, can you move this post to the Halloween Donut thread?


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Me too.. but it woulda been a carton of smokes,a large pizza, and a 30 pack of Stroh's...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It would have been a bottle of Smirnoff, handful of Slim Jims, my ex-wife and a Monday morning trip to the clinic.....


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

It’s a thing down here in the South.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OldGringo said:


> It's a thing down here in the South.


Damn, I wish you were kidding. But it sounds too right... lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

OldGringo said:


> It's a thing down here in the South.


Hairy balls?


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Is it time to mask up, and go on a limited edition snack cake hunt?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

OldGringo said:


> It's a thing down here in the South.


Ah, Sno Balls....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scap said:


> Ah, Sno Balls....


I had a couple around Halloween last year.. yep, after all these years, they still suck..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> I had a couple around Halloween last year.. yep, after all these years, they still suck..
> 
> Sent from my bunker


No kidding. Never liked them.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Is it time to mask up, and go on a limited edition snack cake hunt?


I was at Walmart this morning after work and nothing special was seen.


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Is it time to mask up, and go on a limited edition snack cake hunt?


Lets do this!!!!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Gumby-cr said:


> I was at Walmart this morning after work and nothing special was seen.


No new "people of Walmart" pics to share??? op: lol


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

This was the best I could do lol. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Sure why not? Ive never tried vanilla. Let's see, 1 box of 8 vanilla moon pies. Click. Oh look, it's one box, of 8 boxes, of 12 vanilla moon pies. California math.

These snacks were made for quarantine. My grandkids kids will be eating these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sure why not? Ive never tried vanilla. Let's see, 1 box of 8 vanilla moon pies. Click. Oh look, it's one box, of 8 boxes, of 12 vanilla moon pies. California math.
> 
> These snacks were made for quarantine. My grandkids kids will be eating these.
> 
> ...


Is it bad I can smell the picture?
There's just a certain smell all of those snacks have that you can't get out of your head.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> Is it bad I can smell the picture?
> There's just a certain smell all of those snacks have that you can't get out of your head.


lol, Is it bad that after I write this post I'm gonna have to go eat one, just from looking at the picture?


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sure why not? Ive never tried vanilla. Let's see, 1 box of 8 vanilla moon pies. Click. Oh look, it's one box, of 8 boxes, of 12 vanilla moon pies. California math.
> 
> These snacks were made for quarantine. My grandkids kids will be eating these.
> 
> ...


Those are good ROTT, but you let 'em get five or six years of age...

Nah. They probably still taste the same.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ok, I googled " moon pie". It's pretty much a cold s'more? Doesn't sound good. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Those are good ROTT, but you let 'em get five or six years of age...
> 
> Nah. They probably still taste the same.


they already have five or six years of age...that's why :frown2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Ok, I googled " moon pie". It's pretty much a cold s'more? Doesn't sound good.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


I thought everybody knew what a moon pie was lol!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

The moon pies are definitely too soft and moist. They need a few years for the RH to come down.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I thought everybody knew what a moon pie was lol!


bet you don't know what a taylor ham is....:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

zcziggy said:


> bet you don't know what a taylor ham is....:smile2:


Nope. But I did google it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I thought everybody knew what a moon pie was lol!


Heard of em. Just no clue what they were made of.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Heard of em. Just no clue what they were made of.
> 
> Sent from my bunker


I gotcha. Most everyone has heard of them, but people might not know what they actually are. They aren't big in the grocery stores, more of a gas station food, but I think they've been around for ages. I can send you a couple dozen if you want to try one :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I gotcha. Most everyone has heard of them, but people might not know what they actually are. They aren't big in the grocery stores, more of a gas station food, but I think they've been around for ages. I can send you a couple dozen if you want to try one :grin2:


only because you bought the costco version.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I gotcha. Most everyone has heard of them, but people might not know what they actually are. They aren't big in the grocery stores, more of a gas station food, but I think they've been around for ages. I can send you a couple dozen if you want to try one :grin2:


Nah.. kinda made me gag a little just readinging the description.. not too keen on marshmallow..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Nah.. kinda made me gag a little just readinging the description.. not too keen on marshmallow..
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Marshmallow's aren't for everyone. Although set 'em on fire, and they're pretty good.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Marshmallow's aren't for everyone. Although set 'em on fire, and they're pretty good.


Yea , they're good to set on fire, but that's where it ends.

Ever had a night where you drank to much tequila, heaved your guts out, then can't smell it without wanting to puke.

I did that with marshmallows when I was a kid. I remember eating the entire bag so my sister couldn't have any. Needless to say it didn't end well. Think I've had maybe 2 in the last 40 years. That was because one of the kids made me a s'more and I felt bad throwing it in the fire.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

UBC03 said:


> Yea , they're good to set on fire, but that's where it ends.
> 
> Ever had a night where you drank to much tequila, heaved your guts out, then can't smell it without wanting to puke.
> 
> ...


Tequila, Crown Royal, and probably a few others I can't remember the name of, but the smell will drive me away faster than a dirty diaper.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Yea , they're good to set on fire, but that's where it ends.
> 
> Ever had a night where you drank to much tequila, heaved your guts out, then can't smell it without wanting to puke.
> 
> ...


That sounds awful lol. Marshmallows are pretty sweet so I could imagine that happening. Even thinking about eating a bunch of them straight makes me kinda gag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

